# Balder London



## Broady (Jan 10, 2006)

I think I have spelt it correctly did a trip on her before she got took over for the Falklands war anyone got any info or pics Tony,ps it was with a Hull company called Uglands mainly car boats


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Broady:
Here are a few bits and pieces on the 'Balder London' as the 'Orangeleaf'. Hope it helps a little:

http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/pages/orangeleaf.htm
http://www.losbarcosdeeugenio.com/barcos/es/rn_A110.html
http://hometown.aol.de/fbehling/navyorange.html
http://www.btinternet.com/~warship/Today/Leaf.htm
http://www.navynews.co.uk/ships/orangeleaf.asp

Bruce C.


----------



## Broady (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Bruce I didnt recognise her as she is now a RFA ship thanks again for the links Tony (Applause)


----------



## LarryC (Aug 8, 2010)

Broady,

I have just found your post about the Balder London. I was on the ship from about 1981 to 1983. I have attached a picture which was taken around 1980.



Regards,

Larry


----------



## kenwebb (Jun 6, 2010)

*balder london*



Broady said:


> I think I have spelt it correctly did a trip on her before she got took over for the Falklands war anyone got any info or pics Tony,ps it was with a Hull company called Uglands mainly car boats


Hi broady i was on this ship early 80s ithink half the crew his was from hull and grimsby young skipper had his wife and kid aboard bosun was a grimbo loved country music. had a great trip

ken


----------



## LarryC (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ken*

Ken.

I think that the first two skippers whilst it was with Ugland were Richard Myton and Jim Walmsley, both of who were quite young. Ken Wallace was skipper during the Falklands trip.

I joined as chief mate in October 1979 and was there on and off until August 1982. I had my wife and three year old daughter on board for two of those trips.

I was skipper in late 1983.

The first two trips in 1979/1980 were mostly from Hull and Grimsby because this was where Ugland were based and where they recruited for the car carriers.

Regards,

Larry Collier


----------



## kenwebb (Jun 6, 2010)

*larry Collier*

Hi larry you jogged my memory a bit.Richard Myton was skipper when i was on her we had a good trip mostly carrying naptha only on her for 4 months as AB. if i remember rightly it was more like a family cruise skipper had his wife and son chief eng had his wife and son and sparky had his wife they'd just got married i think. I got the job from the pool but their office at that time was in whitefrigate in hull as i live there it was quite handy. anyway thanks for the info larry

all the best 
ken


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Ken, 
There are a lot of photos in the Ships Nostalgia gallery of her as Orangeleaf, heres one of her in Birkenhead after a recent refit;

I worked on her in Cammell Lairds when she was built, so have a proprietary interest in her.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Sailed with 'Jocky' Wallace on the Ugland car carriers...................man management was'nt at the top of his list!!


----------



## LarryC (Aug 8, 2010)

Ken and I also had frequent "conflicts of personality" It was also unfortunate that I was quite green as a Chief Officer at the time so didn't know how to deal with him.

Larry


----------



## potts john (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello,
just writing to ask any of the serving crew members of the Balder London my name is Garry jones but i write on behalf of a dear friend of mine, his name is John Potts 4th engineer and served with her in the late 70s early 80s? My main list of men is as follows Chief Engineer Ken walker,William hamilton,John geldard, 2nd Eng jimmy stone,3rd Eng Rodger hallet, Elec Eng John anderson/Ray gash and mates? John hopes to hear from his friend John anderson as the last he knew he was looking for him in his local pub in Hull and missed him. He tells me great times were had and the crew were just fantastic. Anyone wishing to contact John is welcome to contact me on 07725 723001 or please get in touch via email as John has no access to the internet (YET).


----------



## Broady (Jan 10, 2006)

kenwebb said:


> Hi broady i was on this ship early 80s ithink half the crew his was from hull and grimsby young skipper had his wife and kid aboard bosun was a grimbo loved country music. had a great trip
> 
> ken


Hi Ken I canot remember much about the crew and names but I do remember jioning in Abijan with a lad from Hull whose name was Ian Ward if my memory serves me right.I am from Grimsby and I got the job from Hull pool as ours had closed by then and as you say not a bad ship but then it was'nt in the same league as BP where I had come from.


----------



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

*balder london 4th engineer mick 01028`-290581 paid of lome just befor the falklands*

4th engineer 010281-290581 paid off lome just befor falklands was on leave when it kicked off


----------



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

cyp greeky said:


> 4th engineer 010281-290581 paid off lome just befor falklands was on leave when it kicked off


it was agreat ship rio to west coast affrica the air condioning was rubbish slept most ofthe time ondeck steve smelversky got bit to hell with the mosses
great laughs mick the greek


----------



## joemcd (Aug 7, 2013)

*Balder London pics*

I sailed on her between July and November 1980, here are a couple of photo´s I found of her


----------



## Trevor Mclaughlin (Sep 6, 2013)

*Balder London shipmates 1981-82*

Hi Hoping to get in touch with John,sailed with him on the B London,my name is Trevor Mclaughlin and worked with john in Maersk supply as well -lost touch over the years.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Joemcd, I sailed in her a couple of time in her alter-ego as RFA Orangeleaf. Sadly she is now the only one of the class left. Considering what they were designed for they were all very competent ships as RFAs. May I please take a copy of your pictured for the RFA Association website and archive (suitably credited of course).


----------



## joemcd (Aug 7, 2013)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Joemcd, I sailed in her a couple of time in her alter-ego as RFA Orangeleaf. Sadly she is now the only one of the class left. Considering what they were designed for they were all very competent ships as RFAs. May I please take a copy of your pictured for the RFA Association website and archive (suitably credited of course).


Sure Pat, copy away


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Was in Balder London (call letters GURK) in 1986 on Armilla Patrol. She was then the RFA Orangeleaf and as already mentioned by Capt Pat in service to this day. A pleasant but busy six months aboard her in the GOO.( Gulf of Oman).


----------



## ianward (Oct 20, 2014)

Was on the balder London in the Falklands joined in a abijan any one else remembers any names


----------



## Che Geldard (Jun 2, 2021)

Hei John,

My name is Ché Geldard, I'm the son of John Geldard (Chief Eng). My mother Christine and brother (Christian) had the pleasure of sailing aboard the Balder London and Balder Freighter. Unfortunately, my father died in Spain 2 years ago and Ken Walker passed last year 2020. 

It's great to read the memories people had aboard her. I have only very fond memories of my time aboard, the crew were fantastic and we had our own adventures in Nigeria.


----------



## Che Geldard (Jun 2, 2021)

potts john said:


> Hello,
> just writing to ask any of the serving crew members of the Balder London my name is Garry jones but i write on behalf of a dear friend of mine, his name is John Potts 4th engineer and served with her in the late 70s early 80s? My main list of men is as follows Chief Engineer Ken walker,William hamilton,John geldard, 2nd Eng jimmy stone,3rd Eng Rodger hallet, Elec Eng John anderson/Ray gash and mates? John hopes to hear from his friend John anderson as the last he knew he was looking for him in his local pub in Hull and missed him. He tells me great times were had and the crew were just fantastic. Anyone wishing to contact John is welcome to contact me on 07725 723001 or please get in touch via email as John has no access to the internet (YET).


My name is Ché Geldard, I'm the son of John Geldard (Chief Eng). My mother Christine and brother (Christian) had the pleasure of sailing aboard the Balder London and Balder Freighter. Unfortunately, my father died in Spain 2 years ago and Ken Walker passed last year 2020. 

It's great to read the memories people had aboard her. I have only very fond memories of my time aboard, the crew were fantastic and we had our own adventures in Nigeria.


----------

